# Sushi



## masta (Mar 11, 2008)

Last year I went to a local restaurant with some folks from work and I tried some great sushi for the first time. It was excellent and when I told my wife about how good it was she begged me to take her there. I took her and she loved it so it wasn't long before she wanted to go again. After a few more trips and some healthy tabs (good sushi and good wine adds up quickly)I ask her why can't she make it at home. I bought her a great book to learn more about selection of ingredients and technique of putting it together.
My wife is a excellent cook (I refer to her as the head chef) and isn't scared to try to cook anything. One night a few weeks back I came home and asked what was for dinner and she said it was a surprise. Then out came some sushi and I was very surprised and excited to see this.


Tonight we had more sushi and new itemand thought I would share a picture. I am the type of person who doesn't get crazy about matching wines with food so the wine served with dinner was what was in the decanter: 2006 Winexpert LE Australian Shiraz.









One rollhassmoked salmon, avocado, pickled ginger and the other had crab and a bit of wasabi.On the right is butterflied shrimp with wasabi on rice. Two sauces one is soy sauce with wasabi and the other is housin sauce cut with some soy. New item tonight was crab rangoons which contain crab, cream cheese and seasonings and where much better than what we had the other night from the local Chinese joint.


Life is good and cooking is like making wine...it ain't rocket science and with the right info and ambition it is easy to get a great product that tastes great!







*Edited by: masta *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks great there Masta. I have never had sushi before but would like to try some sometime.


----------



## masta (Mar 11, 2008)

The rolls and sushi style are best to start with since there is plenty of rice but I do like a order of some top end blue fin tuna Sashimi-style! 


Time to get that Saki kit going!!!!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mrs. Masta did a great job



That looks Great. We love sushi and have it at least once a week somewhere, the kids love it.

I agree with ya 100% on the Raw Blue fin........... nothing like it!

I don't care much for Shiraz but with that meal it makes my mouth water.....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful meal....very nicely presented.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2008)

I love crab Rangoon's but have only tried Sushi once and I didnt care for it that much but it was from a not so great place that sent them free for placing a decent sized Chinese food order. I will have to try them again at a reputable place. I also dont worry bout pairing wines with my food, just pop the cork on what ever I feel like drinking at that time.


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 11, 2008)

Masta, those rolls look so good!!!Whats the name of that book? My wife has been talking about making a few rolls.


----------



## Dean (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks Fantastic! Being on the west coast here, with a HUGE Japanese culture in BC, we literally have sushi joints every 3 or 4 blocks out here. That meal looks like it was prepared by a master sushi chef! Mrs Masta should be proud.

I agree too on the bluefin, but you should also try Toro, which is the fatty tuna belly. Think of the bluefin taste, but with a more buttery texture. Its like heaven on the end of your chopsticks.


----------



## masta (Mar 11, 2008)

I will pass along the great comments to the masta chef "Deba"


Thanks


----------



## geocorn (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks great. Does Deb do take out!


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow! That looks very appetizing! Maybe my wife could make that but her being a full blooded Swede, I have my doubts. She can make a mean lutefisk tho!!!


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 12, 2008)

Masta,

You are one lucky person. That looks absolutely wonderful. I'm a big sushi fan but no one else in the house cares for it.


----------



## Tomy (Mar 14, 2008)

If I want to eat bait I'll go down to the creek and seine a few chubs. Now if I wanted to eat Sushi I'd want Blow fish as I understand they are the best.



Tomy


----------



## joeswine (Mar 24, 2008)

tomy thats funny,masta i like sushi also with saka the better the vintage the better the rice wine,also there are 4 different types,neet reading i'd like to find a kit on this one....anyone knoe of one?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2008)

<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr ="Catalog" ="#0033cc"><td width="2%"><div align="center">Part Number</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Image</td>
<td width="20%"><div align="center">Description</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="center">Regular Price</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="center">Current Price</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Grower's Club Price</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Comments</td>
<td width="15%"><div align="center">Action</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4881C </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Complete Sake Kit


Makes 22 Liters at 14-18% alcohol. Ready to drink in 2 weeks! Comes with Yeast and Citric Acid. All you need is rice!</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$15.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$15.99 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="right">$15.19</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">14881 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Sake


Makes 22 Liters at 14-18% alcohol. Ready to drink in 2 weeks!</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$10.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$10.9</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## joeswine (Mar 24, 2008)

WADE




I KNOW I'AM NOT TO BRIGHT WITH THE NUMBERS,BUT 7.49 TO SHIP A 15.19 ITEM,I GUESS THATS THE PRICE OF OIL THESE DAYS,I'LL PASS,WADE CHECK THIS OUT IT TAKES 45CASES OF GRAPES SO THAT 10 PEOPLE HAVE6 GALLONS OF JUICE A PIECE ,APP $.90.OO PER GAL. /FROM THE SAME VENDER I CAN BY THE SAME IN PURE JUICE FORMAT6GALS.FOR HALF ,DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE TO ANYONE,IF SO I THINK I'LL HAVE ANOTHER SIP,THANKS FOR THE INFO WADE *Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## Blaze (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, Looks like the chef is doing a great job. If you have an Asian store in your area (note where the Asian people go to buy) try going there, you will find different kinds of Soy and rice and most of the time fresh fish, shelled seafood. Keep of the great work I'm jealous that some is not making this for me.


----------



## ptiffany137 (Oct 27, 2008)

I adore sushi and wine but i never got the idea to drink wine to sushi except plum wine.
I will try that for sure the next time I go to my favourite sushi restaurant! Neverthe less i dont think that they serve good wine there, but i'll give it a try!


----------



## smurfe (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Sushi as well. I only recently tried it for the first time in the past 3-4 months and can't get enough of it. It is all I ever want to eat and in fact I am taking some to work tonight for dinner. I wouldn't try it for years as it sounded just plain gross. I can't believe I have missed out on such a taste sensation for all these years. I have never though about trying to make it at home. Guess I need to try to find a fish monger to get some really fresh fish. Guess I could try crawfish or catfishsushi. Don't think that would be too good though.


----------



## 8761darlene (Nov 4, 2008)

Sushi is like one of my favourite foods although I had to learn it the hard way that wasabi is spicy as hell.


----------

